# Looking for a good breeder in Kansas



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Obviously, it is up to you and your wife to decide if a puppy and a new baby are doable-both of you need to be in complete agreement on that  That said, there are some excellent breeders in Kansas.

One of my favorite people is Nikkie Hertzog of Claircrest Golden Retrievers

http://www.claircrest.com/

If she doesn't have puppies available, she probably will know who in Kansas does.

There is also a breeder right in Wichita, who is a member of the new Wheatlands Golden Retriever Club of Wichita:

http://www.splendidgoldens.com/Aboutus.html

Please be sure to read the Puppy Buyer's Fact Checker at the top of this page.

Keep us posted on your search!


----------



## tonisaysss (Nov 6, 2009)

it's obviously up to you, but have you considered rescuing a dog that has already gone through it's puppy phase?


----------



## rappwizard (May 27, 2009)

I'm not in your part of the US; I'm in South Florida, so I don't know what the general "climate" is regarding breeders and/or rescue groups selling goldens to a family with a new baby on the way.

I know that here in South Florida, the local rescue group won't consider it; they will not consider a family with children under the age of 3; if they receive any puppies, families with children under the age of 5 will not be considered.

As far as some of the breeders, I think you'll have to sell yourself to them as much as they will have to convince you that they have what you're looking for. If you and your wife are experienced dog owners, you definitely want to mention that; if you have another dog already, and are setting up the house to handle a new puppy--make a list of everything you have done, and use your vet as a reference.

I agree that health is important, especially with a breed that can develop hip, elbow and heart problems--also seizures, allergies and cataracts. You want to make sure that the sire and dam of the pup has documented clearances for at least hip, elbows, eyes and heart (and there is a thread showing what those clearances look like).

Like research and development on a product, be prepared to incur part of the cost for these health screenings--here in South Florida, it's not unusual to spend $1500 or so; I do not know what the cost would be in the middle US but I would think that you should budget at least $1000 to be on the safe side. Hope this helps.


----------



## anniekc (Jan 29, 2010)

New baby + New Puppy = Too much. Please trust me. Please wait. I'm not judging, I'm trying to help. I've gotten two of my Goldens from people who were sure they could handle it. Having just gone through six weeks of new puppy, I can not imagine having a baby in the house as well. It's not fair to any of you.


----------



## tonisaysss (Nov 6, 2009)

anniekc said:


> New baby + New Puppy = Too much. Please trust me. Please wait. I'm not judging, I'm trying to help. I've gotten two of my Goldens from people who were sure they could handle it. Having just gone through six weeks of new puppy, I can not imagine having a baby in the house as well. It's not fair to any of you.


i do not know their situation, but i second this statement. not many people can do it.


----------



## jeffro01 (Feb 3, 2010)

Thank you everyone for your input. It's not that I don't hear the suggestions regarding baby and puppy it's just that we are kind of "stuck." We are split between getting the puppy used to us without a baby to wake up or go through that after the fact. I have been waiting for years to get my own golden retriever puppy and we finally closed on our new home last month so all the pieces have started to come together. Patience isn't always my strong suit I must admit. We know we want a puppy, we have done this before. We used to have a shepherd\chow mix that we got from the local humane society as a puppy. Thanks again for all the comments and I will certainly check out the breeders suggested in this thread. I can say that my wife and I are in 100% agreement on this either way, and to help out with things her best friend is staying with us for the foreseeable future to help out. Please keep the comments\suggestions coming.

Jeff


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

For puppy buying check out the Puppy Buyers Fact Checker at the top of the page and also search for Kansas breed groups that often have a handle on local breeders and upcoming litters. Most every stat has a golden breed club that can be of assistance. Best of luck to you in your search.


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2018)

I am 14 and my moms birthday is coming up i would just like to get her a golden retriever puppy thats all she wants please help me out.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

mialeigmiller said:


> I am 14 and my moms birthday is coming up i would just like to get her a golden retriever puppy thats all she wants please help me out.


Welcome to the forum. 

Take a look at this post, there's some referrals here. You'll probably want to have your parents contact them. 




> Obviously, it is up to you and your wife to decide if a puppy and a new baby are doable-both of you need to be in complete agreement on that That said, there are some excellent breeders in Kansas.
> 
> One of my favorite people is Nikkie Hertzog of Claircrest Golden Retrievers
> 
> ...


----------

